# Moebius VonFranco Line



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just picked up Stoned Hoods and Crooks from Moebius's Frank Winkspur at Jaxcon yesterday along with the LIS B9 robot, Mars Attacks, and a Lindberg US Moon Ship. I was just looking at the Stoned Hoods box and it appears Frank has plans for two more kits in the line, Monster Shifter and Palm Aid. I am happy to see that as I was a big fan of Big Daddy Ed Roth when I was young and these fit the mold perfectly. By the way, Frank said the original Battlestar Galactica Galactica kit should hit the shelves roughly in the next month or so. It is always great to have a few minutes to talk with Frank about things in general and of course Moebius.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

He always has a great table and lots of deals.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> ...I was just looking at the Stoned Hoods box and it appears Frank has plans for two more kits in the line, Monster Shifter and Palm Aid...


The box for the first Von Franco kit, Eye Gone Wild, had "ads" for Stoned Hoods, Monster Shifter, and PalmAid [sic] on the side as well, with the slogan, "Keep an Eye out for these other Von Franco kits! Coming Soon!", and that was nearly 4.5 years ago. I like Moebius' Von Franco kits as much as I like Revell's Roth kits, so if they keep making them I'll keep buying them, but they don't appear to be in any hurry to get 'em produced. 

And, yes, I'm aware they have a lot of irons in the fire, so please don't anyone get their skivvies in a bunch. I truly appreciate all of the hard work done by the good folks at Moebius just to keep us overgrown kids happy.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I am currently building the SHC kit, and it's really a nice solid model and design. I was a little disappointed in the Eye gone Wild kit, but it CAN be modified to build up very nicely. (I'm actually using the tires/rims from one of the old Polar Lights caricature kits on it). I have every Roth kit ever made in my collection (many multiples of each!), and I've always loved them. I do understand the idea behind these kits, they are in keeping with the old Roth kits in that they are simple, great for kids and adults alike, and very appealing for any diehard fink fan like me! Franco's a great guy, I've bought a bunch of his other shit over the years for my collection, he's quite a character as well! His artwork is way kool, so I'm glad to see some "kulture" getting put out there for all to enjoy! 

I just picked up all those same kits you mentioned!! LOL! :thumbsup:


----------

